# How to rid house of centipedes?



## Coastie (May 22, 2010)

We have just moved to the country in the South and the house is being invaded by centipedes, here is a recent picture of the bug. We can squish 40+ of these guys per day









I have purchased and sprayed the EXTERIOR entry points, doors/windows with Tempo SC Ultra and that seems to have worked well on the outside. There are lots of dead bugs all around where I have sprayed. I don't see any new bugs inside the house (spiders, etc) with the exception of centipedes (which are killed on the outside) Our home is around 2800 sqf and I have not put a barrier down around everything on the brick exterior, maybe I should?

The inside is tile with the exception of the bedrooms which have carpet. We mostly find the centipedes on the tile, but occasionally on the carpet as well. Maybe they are just harder to see on the carpet.

How can I safely spray the inside of my home? Can I use the Tempo SC Ultra on the tile around the baseboards? What about on the carpet near the baseboards. Common sense tells me to not get that stuff on the carpet.

Do you spray your interior window sills as well?

Basically looking for info on how to treat the inside of a home, and why the centipedes like us so much, thanks


----------

